# Requesting Help



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

When you make a post requesting advice on how to either lose fat or build muscle you need to include a few points so that myself and others can help you better.....

- Age

- Male or Female

- Weight/Height

- Metabolism (fast-medium-slow)

- Body-Fat%

- How much Cardio you do?

- Natural trainer or assisted

- Rundown of your current diet

Given all the points above advice can be given to you so that you can achieve your goals.


----------

